# Big news for Texas legalization!



## StonedAgeTimeTraveler (May 9, 2015)

Attention Texans: HB 2165, aka "The bill that would completely and utterly legalize cannabis in the Lone Star State", made it out of committee and will now go before the legislature for a vote.

http://www.theweedblog.com/texas-house-committee-approves-marijuana-legalization-bill/

*So what? Why does this matter?*

Because it wasn't even supposed to make it OUT of committee. In fact, another much MORE likely to be supported medical marijuana bill is being left to die in committee because the committee head is refusing to call for a vote on it, so it will expire in May. This is a big deal, and it means the bill is one step closer to passing.

*It still probably won't pass. The Dems/Republicans will never support it.*

The bill passed with three democratic votes, two republican ones, and is a Republican sponsored bill. This is the best shot at a bipartisan effort Texas is seeing to date, and needs your support to survive!

If you live in Texas, now is the time to urge your rep to support marijuana reform! Use the following link to find your state representative and senator, and email them, call them, write letters (Hell, do all three!) and voice your support!

Polls show that nearly 60% of Texans want legalization, but nothing will change until the suits in Austin hear the demand. Go to the following link to find your rep and push for this to happen:

http://www.house.state.tx.us/members/find-your-representative/

Come on you apes, do you want to smoke forever!?


----------



## TalonToker (May 17, 2015)

I would love to see this go through. I'm in Oklahoma, and a week ago the governor singed a bill legalizing the use of cannabis oil for medical use. In doing so, she reiterated how she is completely against legalizing the smoking of mj for either med or rec use. It's an hour and a half long drive for me to get to Texas, so I could make good use of a change of the laws down there. Good luck!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 25, 2015)

TalonToker said:


> I would love to see this go through. I'm in Oklahoma, and a week ago the governor singed a bill legalizing the use of cannabis oil for medical use. In doing so, she reiterated how she is completely against legalizing the smoking of mj for either med or rec use. It's an hour and a half long drive for me to get to Texas, so I could make good use of a change of the laws down there. Good luck!


Did you hear about the petition in Okla?


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 26, 2015)

Native Texan and way old here. You will not live long enough to see legal recreational or even medical in Texas. And I do not even know how old any of you are. I'll still say it. Same for you Okies.


----------



## tripleD (Dec 4, 2015)

hotrodharley said:


> Native Texan and way old here. You will not live long enough to see legal recreational or even medical in Texas. And I do not even know how old any of you are. I'll still say it. Same for you Okies.


My favorite W.C. fields quote: "Twas a woman that drove me down the road to drink..... I never stopped to Thank her."


----------



## kermit2692 (Dec 7, 2015)

hotrodharley said:


> Native Texan and way old here. You will not live long enough to see legal recreational or even medical in Texas. And I do not even know how old any of you are. I'll still say it. Same for you Okies.


Lol.. We are going to live long enough to see the whole country legalize it.. Barring accidental death


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 7, 2015)

kermit2692 said:


> Lol.. We are going to live long enough to see the whole country legalize it.. Barring accidental death


I'm older than you and maybe a little wiser as to politics. But if it makes you feel better you go right ahead and keep thinking that. Read more and not just about pot and fun things.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 7, 2015)

kermit2692 said:


> Lol.. We are going to live long enough to see the whole country legalize it.. Barring accidental death


I agree. The momentum will make it impossible to deny as states all around legalize


----------



## kermit2692 (Dec 7, 2015)

hotrodharley said:


> I'm older than you and maybe a little wiser as to politics. But if it makes you feel better you go right ahead and keep thinking that. Read more and not just about pot and fun things.


Your assumption that you're older than me is based on? The fact that I said lol ... I read plenty and am well educated. Your generation, my father's generation, have already seen this movement fail multiple times when it was supposed to be our moment so I understand your pessimism, however I am quite pessimistic and yet I can confidently bet on the fact that this time is it! The whole world is moving toward legalization in different capacities and when most or every state has a medical or recreation program the federal laws WILL have to change. You are definitely more versed in politics, however I'm well versed in physics, logic, and money. It doesn't take political knowledge to understand that once a budget is allotted nobody wants to give up any the next year, and where is that money coming from, that's right  .. This is a financially irreversible move, we will see a snowball effect of legalization measures until there's a change in schedule federally.


----------



## tripleD (Dec 7, 2015)

hotrodharley said:


> I'm older than you and maybe a little wiser as to politics. But if it makes you feel better you go right ahead and keep thinking that. Read more and not just about pot and fun things.


I have to agree as well. The perverbial cat's already out of the bag, & marijuana will follow a very similar path to legalization as alcohol did during prohibition I think. 
Hopefully w one distinct difference...,
Hopefully big corporations won't come along & kill it for the small mom & pop shops! We need to stand strong & unite against the monopolization by big corps of this budding young industry... Forgive the pun, cldn't help myself


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 7, 2015)

tripleD said:


> I have to agree as well. The perverbial cat's already out of the bag, & marijuana will follow a very similar path to legalization as alcohol did during prohibition I think.
> Hopefully w one distinct difference...,
> Hopefully big corporations won't come along & kill it for the small mom & pop shops! We need to stand strong & unite against the monopolization by big corps of this budding young industry... Forgive the pun, cldn't help myself


We are battling that (big out of state money) in Oregon, right now. We will have to see what happens.


----------



## tripleD (Dec 7, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> We are battling that (big out of state money) in Oregon, right now. We will have to see what happens.


Stand United & fight, fight, FIGHT!!

Good luck!


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 7, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> We are battling that (big out of state money) in Oregon, right now. We will have to see what happens.


Alaska requires anyone investing in, owning or operating a marijuana business be a full-time AK resident.


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 12, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Did you hear about the petition in Okla?


Not about anything other than what I mentioned in my previous post in this thread. I have seen various petitions in this state over the years, but so far none have done well. Hopefully, our next governor will have a better, more positive attitude toward mj.


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 12, 2015)

hotrodharley said:


> Native Texan and way old here. You will not live long enough to see legal recreational or even medical in Texas. And I do not even know how old any of you are. I'll still say it. Same for you Okies.


Just 7 or 8 years ago I might have agreed with you. Now, I do not. The closest I can come to agreeing is to say that I do believe (unfortunately) that states such as Oklahoma and Texas might well be among the last to legalize, but I hope that isn't so.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 13, 2015)

TalonToker said:


> Just 7 or 8 years ago I might have agreed with you. Now, I do not. The closest I can come to agreeing is to say that I do believe (unfortunately) that states such as Oklahoma and Texas might well be among the last to legalize, but I hope that isn't so.


In a state scared of Syrian widows and orphans? That's okay. I'm a native Texan and an old one. I'll believe it at all when I see it. Great news! Medical in Texas! NOT! Hemp oil was OK'd. And only for seizure patients and it cannot have any THC at all in it.Wow. What a breakthrough. As long as the goddamned Republican party runs Texas you ain't gonna see shit.


----------



## xtr (Feb 28, 2016)

It cannot be put into words how stupid it is for a plant to be illegal.


----------



## CoralGrower (Mar 6, 2016)

I live in Texas so I am all about legalization. Like others have said, I will believe it when I see it. Kind of odd as Austin is quite a laid back city.


----------



## Federson (Mar 8, 2016)

Won't happen for a while. This bill made it to calendar, but Texas legislature only meets once every other year and for ~100 days or something like that. This thing will get shot down in 2017 and a new bill will be voted on in 2019.

MJ will probably be legalized federally before it gets legalized in Texas.


----------



## dgthumb (Mar 13, 2016)

Federson said:


> Won't happen for a while. This bill made it to calendar, but Texas legislature only meets once every other year and for ~100 days or something like that. This thing will get shot down in 2017 and a new bill will be voted on in 2019.
> 
> MJ will probably be legalized federally before it gets legalized in Texas.


It did make it to the calendar, but of course they ran out of time before it could even be presented to the floor for a vote (if I remember right)
I think part of the reason it might take a little longer in Texas then other places is the attempt to repeal the entire prohibition against it where as other states are limiting the amount for personal possession. So yea, we wait for another session. 

Perhaps we should start a campaign to coincide with the start of the new legislature year and picket them every day of the session? Nothing crazy just a well formed group, reminding them of the added income the state could generate.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 13, 2016)

Texans elect the biggest dirtballs in the country like Bush or Cruz..no chance they legalize.


----------



## throwdo (Mar 13, 2016)

It will legalize soon it will fallow soot just need a few more states to legalize medical


----------



## Craig1969SS (Mar 13, 2016)

At some point $ will find itself in the equation and that will be the tipping point. That tax base addition is far to big to ignore so maybe the millennials with political aspirations can weave this into a form of understanding that becomes acceptable. The crusty old bastards and wenches that are at the wheel wont live forever


----------



## Federson (Apr 24, 2016)

I don't think money will play as much of a factor in Texas as it does in other states. Texas currently has a "rainy day fund" of over 18 billion dollars. That's all the "excess revenue" that is being saved in case the economy does poorly for some reason. Texas legislators don't give a fuck if weed is legalized because a large portion of the money made is just going to go into that "rainy day fund" that won't be accessible until the economy tanks.


----------



## BobCajun (May 19, 2016)

Interestingly, Texas is one of the few states which is far enough South to be able to grow decent Cannabis. It's Mexico, for all intents and purposes, climate-wise. Only Florida could rival it and it's probably too wet there. Texas would be much better than California, which is not on or below the 30th parallel.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 21, 2016)

TalonToker said:


> I would love to see this go through. I'm in Oklahoma, and a week ago the governor singed a bill legalizing the use of cannabis oil for medical use. In doing so, she reiterated how she is completely against legalizing the smoking of mj for either med or rec use. It's an hour and a half long drive for me to get to Texas, so I could make good use of a change of the laws down there. Good luck!


Don't hold your breath. Instead use your time and money to go to Colorado. Or die in OK waiting for TX or OK to do anything sensible.


----------



## Cannis (Aug 2, 2016)

hotrodharley said:


> I'm older than you and maybe a little wiser as to politics. But if it makes you feel better you go right ahead and keep thinking that. Read more and not just about pot and fun things.


When money and politicians are in the same circle, you will have action. Greed drives change in Government.


----------



## Craig1969SS (Aug 4, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Interestingly, Texas is one of the few states which is far enough South to be able to grow decent Cannabis. It's Mexico, for all intents and purposes, climate-wise. Only Florida could rival it and it's probably too wet there. Texas would be much better than California, which is not on or below the 30th parallel.


If you can overcome the scorching heat and rainless weeks on end then yes. When I've grown outside, especially now in July & August, the plants stressed despite attentive care. Yes they grew larger than anything indoor but miss a day or two and you're behind the 8 ball trying to recover drooping plants in cloudless 98 degree heat with suffering humidity. A commercial grow with full timers could make it happen but in SE Texas a part timer has a tough row to hoe.


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 5, 2016)

Craig1969SS said:


> If you can overcome the scorching heat and rainless weeks on end then yes. When I've grown outside, especially now in July & August, the plants stressed despite attentive care. Yes they grew larger than anything indoor but miss a day or two and you're behind the 8 ball trying to recover drooping plants in cloudless 98 degree heat with suffering humidity. A commercial grow with full timers could make it happen but in SE Texas a part timer has a tough row to hoe.


Oh, I didn't know it was humid. Must be from the Gulf I guess. Humid is bad for potency, and of course 98 degree heat above optimal. In Lebanon the weed grown on the inland side of the mountains is usable for hash but on the ocean side it's not. The only difference is the humidity.


----------



## Federson (Aug 5, 2016)

Heat has little to do with the quality of bud. The best bud is grown in high UV spots, generally at higher elevations have higher UV, as do locations closer to the equator. If you guys want great bud grow it on a low humidity mountain near the equater.

https://www.epa.gov/sunsafety/uv-index-1
Map toward the bottom of that page. Note weather can play a role on those maps and Colorado is usually the best spot for high UV (there's currently a storm over Colorado)


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 5, 2016)

There are some mountainous regions in NW Texas, some close to mile high, but they're in the middle of nowhere and no water sources. They're right around 30 lat though, so just about right with that.


----------



## austinlegal (Oct 19, 2016)

There is progress in Texas but you can really get screwed by possessing marijuana derivatives like edibles. The total weight of, say, brownies would count towards the weight of the seized illicit substance, which is already an unreasonable thing to do. It gets even worse though since hash oil or extracted THC is not treated as marijuana but as another controlled substance. It's considered an illegal substance of "penalty group 2" in Texas which is the second most serious category and will result in a felony for even the smallest weight range. See this article. It's a really impractical thing to try and outlaw.


----------



## BobCajun (Oct 19, 2016)

austinlegal said:


> There is progress in Texas but you can really get screwed by possessing marijuana derivatives like edibles. The total weight of, say, brownies would count towards the weight of the seized illicit substance, which is already an unreasonable thing to do. It gets even worse though since hash oil or extracted THC is not treated as marijuana but as another controlled substance. It's considered an illegal substance of "penalty group 2" in Texas which is the second most serious category and will result in a felony for even the smallest weight range. See this article. It's a really impractical thing to try and outlaw.


Don't mean to insult your state but Texas isn't known as the most progressive state around. That sounds rough though. A pan of brownies would be about a kilo, and it probably only has a few grams of oil in it. I wonder what their big gripe with edibles is. Must want people to screw their lungs up. Maybe it's because it's a lot easier to take too much and then you get people showing up at emergency rooms when there isn't a damn thing they can do. Just gotta ride it out.

All edibles ever did to me was make me on the catatonic side. I'd just lay there motionless in basically a trance state for about an hour until it tailed off. I would just take a big blob of oil and mix it in a lightly heated spoon with vegetable oil and drink it. Kind of the weed equivalent to taking shots I guess. Try an oil shot sometime, just make sure you don't have to do anything for a while afterwards.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 19, 2016)

Austin will legalise very soon


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 19, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Try an oil shot sometime, just make sure you don't have to do anything for a while afterwards.


Better with coconut oil. I have a shot of oil every morning, straight outta the fresh coconut oil "bottle"


----------



## BobCajun (Oct 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Better with coconut oil. I have a shot of oil every morning, straight outta the fresh coconut oil "bottle"


The oil would have to be decarbed of course.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 20, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> The oil would have to be decarbed of course.


In order to what?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> The oil would have to be decarbed of course.


Yeah decarb the material before you infuse it into the oil


----------



## tripleD (Oct 20, 2016)

Texas will be one of the last hold outs because:
1) Texas is very BAPTIST (conservative)
2) Texas is also one of the few states that has a surplus of $$$, which makes it tougher to say "Hey, look at all the money that your state can generate to help pay for infrastructure etc etc..", because we have BILLIONS of $$$ in surplus so that argument won't really work here
3) Texas has it's own electric grid...
4) Texas is the ONLY state in the union that can fly it's flag at the same height as the Federal flag... 
5) Texas doesn't rely on federal grant money to pay its bills...
This simply means that Texas does not care one way or the other what stance the Federal gov't takes regarding weed...
So while it's true that some States will climb on board now that they don't have to worry so much about the fed's, this has NEVER been the reason why Texas did not allow it and so it will not be a reason now for them to start allowing it! 
In other words..... I'm screwed


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 20, 2016)

I feel individual cities will work something out of nothing else.
I mean don't they do something similar with prostitution in nevada. I think it's just 2 counties or cities. 

My beloved Austin WILL come out on top!


----------



## tripleD (Oct 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I feel individual cities will work something out of nothing else.
> I mean don't they do something similar with prostitution in nevada. I think it's just 2 counties or cities.
> 
> My beloved Austin WILL come out on top!


No city in Texas will ever dare to thumb its nose at the Texas Legislature the way some states have thumbed their noses at the Federal government. 
And to make things worse, even if Texas were to pass a law tomorrow completely legalizing marijuana, you will still have some cities that will pass ordinances against it in their city... So in other words, Austin could still refuse to let you possess pot even if it becomes legal in Texas, but the reverse as you suggested earlier just isn't possible.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 20, 2016)

tripleD said:


> No city in Texas will ever dare to thumb its nose at the Texas Legislature the way some states have thumbed their noses at the Federal government.
> And to make things worse, even if Texas were to pass a law tomorrow completely legalizing marijuana, you will still have some cities that will pass ordinances against it in their city... So in other words, Austin could still refuse to let you possess pot even if it becomes legal in Texas, but the reverse as you suggested earlier just isn't possible.



Idk.. Have you been to Austin? What makes you say this? Considering that's where the rules are made it wouldn't be a surprise.

A hippy town filled with hipsters and a large gay pop. Austin prides itself in not following the norm. Certainly not conservative


----------



## tripleD (Oct 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Idk.. Have you been to Austin? What makes you say this? Considering that's where the rules are made it wouldn't be a surprise.
> 
> A hippy town filled with hipsters and a large gay pop. Austin prides itself in not following the norm. Certainly not conservative


I live about an hour from Austin & I bought my LED light from BML which is located in Austin. 
I know that the citizens of Austin would love to be able to grow & smoke legally, but it's just not gna happen unless our legislature changes the law. And our politicians are not going to do that until WE put enough pressure on them.... So help me & others by emailing John Cornyn & Ted Cruz and telling them that you want them to legalize Marijuana here in Texas!!


----------



## TalonToker (Nov 2, 2016)

hotrodharley said:


> Native Texan and way old here. You will not live long enough to see legal recreational or even medical in Texas. And I do not even know how old any of you are. I'll still say it. Same for you Okies.


There has recently been a big movement to legalize it for medical here in Oklahoma. We were very close to being able to vote on it this month, but now will have to wait a while. Still, there is movement on the subject. Check out this "copy and paste" from the website cannabist.co:

*Oklahoma*
*State question 788:* This initiative sponsored by Oklahomans for Health would allow for use, sale and growing of marijuana for medicinal purposes. The measure does not have qualifying health conditions, but would require approval of a state-certified physician for a patient to apply for a license.

_Where it stands:_ Voters won’t see the measure in November because a fight over Attorney General Scott Pruitt’s rewording of the ballot measure and questions about signatures landed in front of the state’s highest court. Pruitt submitted the revision on Aug. 25, two days after the Secretary of State’s office announced the initiative had surpassed the threshold for petition signatures required to get on the ballot. According to The Associated Press, state officials say there’s not enough buffer time for legal challenges ahead of deadlines to get ballots verified and mailed to military members and overseas voters.

“It’s important for the people of Oklahoma to know — regardless of the substance of the state question — the signatures were not submitted with enough time to allow this process to be played out completely,” Pruitt said.

On. Sept. 6, a lawsuit was filed alleging that Pruitt’s rewrite of the medical cannabis ballot question misleads voters. Attorney David Slane, who filed the lawsuit, accuses Pruitt of being biased against the proposal and rewriting the question to confuse voters.

At the end of September, supporters said a 10-day protest period for their case passed without challenge, meaning the measure will be put on a future ballot. That likely will happen in 2018, but supporters do plan to lobby for a special election.


----------



## tripleD (Nov 2, 2016)

That's what they do... They find reasons (legal loopholes) to postpone having to put it on ballot for as long as they can!!
Our legal system & gov't have become such a disappointment....


----------



## MGrow2016 (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm not sure of TX but for MA it's on the state ballot Nov 8th. More than 50% say yes to Q4. Dec 15 recreational MJ will take effect and businesses will begin to open up 1/2018. Looking forward to it. You should see the opposing commercials...completely rediculous.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Nov 3, 2016)

MGrow2016 said:


> I'm not sure of TX but for MA it's on the state ballot Nov 8th. More than 50% say yes to Q4. Dec 15 recreational MJ will take effect and businesses will begin to open up 1/2018. Looking forward to it. You should see the opposing commercials...completely rediculous.


Conventional thinking is an initiative needs to poll around 56% to pass. Be darn interesting to see if the peeps in the 52% support states care nuff to turn out and pass.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Nov 3, 2016)

TalonToker said:


> There has recently been a big movement to legalize it for medical here in Oklahoma. We were very close to being able to vote on it this month, but now will have to wait a while. Still, there is movement on the subject. Check out this "copy and paste" from the website cannabist.co:
> 
> *Oklahoma*
> *State question 788:* This initiative sponsored by Oklahomans for Health would allow for use, sale and growing of marijuana for medicinal purposes. The measure does not have qualifying health conditions, but would require approval of a state-certified physician for a patient to apply for a license.
> ...


A low turn out special election in Oklahoma for legal weed. HAHAHAHAHA. This is a state that passed a Koch brothers sponsored initiative on solar power. Get real!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Oh, I didn't know it was humid. Must be from the Gulf I guess. Humid is bad for potency, and of course 98 degree heat above optimal. In Lebanon the weed grown on the inland side of the mountains is usable for hash but on the ocean side it's not. The only difference is the humidity.


So theres no potent weed in Vietnam, Cambodia, Thailand, Laos, India, Nepal, Africa, Colombia, Mexico....The list could keep going. This makes no sense and theres certainly no scientific basis for it


----------



## AKDrifter (Nov 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Idk.. Have you been to Austin? What makes you say this? Considering that's where the rules are made it wouldn't be a surprise.
> 
> A hippy town filled with hipsters and a large gay pop. Austin prides itself in not following the norm. Certainly not conservative


 Made to Austin a few weeks ago, definitely not your typical texas town. Reminded me of a displaced yankee town lost in the desert, felt like a filthy version of Amherst or something hahaa 

I have to agree with Hotrodharley, legalization isn't coming anytime soon. People are nice here , but looking forward to leaving


----------



## TalonToker (Dec 21, 2017)

Medical is now on the ballot in Oklahoma. Voting will happen in November 2018. I wish it was recreational, but it's a start.

https://ballotpedia.org/Oklahoma_State_Question_788,_Medical_Marijuana_Legalization_Initiative_(2018)


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 19, 2018)

ummm here are all the things in the Texas legislature right now for 2019

http://txcann.com/2017-texas-cannabis-legislation/

polls generated is at at or above 60% for the public to approve full cannabis legality....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 19, 2018)

tripleD said:


> No city in Texas will ever dare to thumb its nose at the Texas Legislature the way some states have thumbed their noses at the Federal government.
> And to make things worse, even if Texas were to pass a law tomorrow completely legalizing marijuana, you will still have some cities that will pass ordinances against it in their city... So in other words, Austin could still refuse to let you possess pot even if it becomes legal in Texas, but the reverse as you suggested earlier just isn't possible.


actually a bunch of cities already have, El Paso, Houston, Dallas, Corpus, San Antonio, have actually decriminalized cannabis to a misdemenor offence, basically you get a ticket and you do community service

the reason, welp, why clog up the court systems with minor offences 

now if your caught under the influence in a motor vehicle its treated like a DWI....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 19, 2018)

qwizoking said:


> Idk.. Have you been to Austin? What makes you say this? Considering that's where the rules are made it wouldn't be a surprise.
> 
> A hippy town filled with hipsters and a large gay pop. Austin prides itself in not following the norm. Certainly not conservative


had many of good friends in Austin the grew some great great stuff, dunno if there still around

Definitely not conservative, more liberal than anything in that great city....


----------



## mista sativa (Jan 22, 2018)

qwizoking said:


> Idk.. Have you been to Austin? What makes you say this? Considering that's where the rules are made it wouldn't be a surprise.
> 
> A hippy town filled with hipsters and a large gay pop. Austin prides itself in not following the norm. Certainly not conservative


Madison Wisconsin broke away and decriminalized a while back. No where else in Wisconsin did this take place...


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 8, 2018)

*First medical marijuana dispensary opens outside Austin*

http://abc13.com/health/texas-medical-marijuana-dispensary-opens-outside-of-austin/3051546/


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 8, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> *First medical marijuana dispensary opens outside Austin*
> 
> http://abc13.com/health/texas-medical-marijuana-dispensary-opens-outside-of-austin/3051546/


yeah i read that, only for epileptics though......

there is supposed to be a march in SA, Austin, Dallas to push the Texas Legislature to fully legalize it for 2019....ugh really another year......and even then they really won't do it


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 11, 2018)

*San Antonio activists promote recreational and medical marijuana*

https://www.mysanantonio.com/news/local/article/San-Antonio-activists-promote-recreational-and-12604469.php


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 11, 2018)

TalonToker said:


> Medical is now on the ballot in Oklahoma. Voting will happen in November 2018. I wish it was recreational, but it's a start.
> 
> https://ballotpedia.org/Oklahoma_State_Question_788,_Medical_Marijuana_Legalization_Initiative_(2018)


i pray oklahoma goes medical and the walls just keep closing in on texas.


----------



## Xs121 (Mar 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i pray oklahoma goes medical and the walls just keep closing in on texas.


SQ788 is dead even if it passes. SB1120 just passed in OK senate, effectively destroying SQ788. Oklahoma politicians have a habit of going back to stone age They like their state being poor and they love their prisons so much.


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 17, 2018)

That's like the prison they have here in town where I live, It's here they bring Death Row inmates for a few weeks before their trip to Huntsville for execution. Huntsville is only about 45 minutes away from this Prison. I think it's called the Polunsky Unit.


----------



## Xs121 (Mar 17, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> That's like the prison they have here in town where I live, It's here they bring Death Row inmates for a few weeks before their trip to Huntsville for execution. Huntsville is only about 45 minutes away from this Prison. I think it's called the Polunsky Unit.


Midwest States are not gonna survive for long. All these states are having financial crisis, mostly due to draconian anti-business attitudes of these politicians, not good to attract outside investors. I've never seen states that are so into their prison system than the midwest states. Medieval I would say.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 17, 2018)

Xs121 said:


> SQ788 is dead even if it passes. SB1120 just passed in OK senate, effectively destroying SQ788. Oklahoma politicians have a habit of going back to stone age They like their state being poor and they love their prisons so much.


indeed, the south is full of neanderthals


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 17, 2018)

Xs121 said:


> Midwest States are not gonna survive for long. All these states are having financial crisis, mostly due to draconian anti-business attitudes of these politicians, not good to attract outside investors. I've never seen states that are so into their prison system than the midwest states. Medieval I would say.


lol, kansas almost went broke with dickhead republicans in charge. they have had to shut down some schools. fucking retarded motherfuckers need to go find some other country to fuck up...


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 17, 2018)

What are they going to do when they run out of money to steal?


----------



## Xs121 (Mar 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, kansas almost went broke with dickhead republicans in charge. they have had to shut down some schools. fucking retarded motherfuckers need to go find some other country to fuck up...


I really don't get the mentality. All I've seen in those states are; statewide poverty, low wages, and progressively deteriorating state. It's like stepping into the past, mile wide difference compared to coastal states. Is it the dry air? lol



blake9999 said:


> What are they going to do when they run out of money to steal?


They have a solution for that.....raise taxes on consumer goods, effectively strangle their very economy, and the cycle starts to spiral down.. Like I said, not business oriented states. Seen so many big chain corporations closed down in these states (its really depressing to see). But you know what....politicians are happy to see big businesses move out that way they can effectively enslave the population of the state.


----------



## Xs121 (Mar 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, kansas almost went broke with dickhead republicans in charge. they have had to shut down some schools. fucking retarded motherfuckers need to go find some other country to fuck up...


What I know too that Walmart have closed some of its store there, if not all. People from Kansas now go to OK to shop at Walmart. That's really retarded.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 17, 2018)

Xs121 said:


> I really don't get the mentality. All I've seen in those states are; statewide poverty, low wages, and progressively deteriorating state. It's like stepping into the past, mile wide difference compared to coastal states. Is it the dry air? lol
> 
> 
> 
> .


well, for one thing, it's those god dern liberal govt run schools that are ruining our country.

that's what mental midgets think when they feel threatened by those more educated than them.

guns and bibles, the redneck way !!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 17, 2018)

when you get out of the cities and into the woods in texas the rural mentality is just as warped as kansas.

morons are morons, doesn't matter where they sleep.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 31, 2018)

So how's that legalization in Texas coming along? The ultimate optimist has to be someone from the Bible Belt believing their state will legalize cannabis.


----------



## ttystikk (May 31, 2018)

Texas is full of people who don't know shit but want to tell you how to live anyway.

Texas will legalise weed when hell freezes over.

Forecast calls for continued global warming. Cuz oil in Texas.

Soooooo... not looking good.

Any questions?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> So how's that legalization in Texas coming along? The ultimate optimist has to be someone from the Bible Belt believing their state will legalize cannabis.


it's coming, slower than a turtle, but it's coming......now only if we can get the Govonor and the LT to get on board and see the benefits, that would be good......election time is coming for those screw balls, so they better get on board...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Texas is full of people who don't know shit but want to tell you how to live anyway.
> 
> Texas will legalise weed when hell freezes over.
> 
> ...


i wouldn't go that far .......sheesh


----------



## tripleD (May 31, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Texas is full of people who don't know shit but want to tell you how to live anyway.
> 
> Texas will legalise weed when hell freezes over.
> 
> ...


EVERY State has people like you describe, but at least the GREAT STATE OF TEXAS isn’t full of a bunch of crying liberal snowflakes! The SMART Californians are moving here by the Thousands to get away from the Liberals who are destroying it...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2018)

tripleD said:


> EVERY State has people like you describe, but at least the GREAT STATE OF TEXAS isn’t full of a bunch of crying liberal snowflakes! The SMART Californians are moving here by the Thousands to get away from the Liberals who are destroying it...


i always love it when those people move to texas, and say "why is it so hot"......

welcome to texas bitch......hahaha....


----------



## hotrodharley (May 31, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i wouldn't go that far .......sheesh


Native Texan from El Paso. Grew up buying it Juarez. You could get life back then for bud and a lot of folks did. Love the folks who will see a cowboy drive by in a "pick 'em up " truck and immediately think redneck. Hoping for you guys but I know better. Too many rich Baptists down there to finance the anti-pot goons.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> Native Texan from El Paso. Grew up buying it Juarez. You could get life back then for bud and a lot of folks did. Love the folks who will see a cowboy drive by in a "pick 'em up " truck and immediately think redneck. Hoping for you guys but I know better. Too many rich Baptists down there to finance the anti-pot goons.


actually those baptists baphones are the ones smoking actually.......some of my best lets say people...


----------



## hotrodharley (May 31, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> actually those baptists baphones are the ones smoking actually.......some of my best lets say people...


Understood but what they do in private doesn't match their public persona. Just saying when the law there changed to allow just a specific oil for a single diagnosis for their medical you guys have a loooong way to go. Watch for opposition armed with crap from legal states. Odor issues etc.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> Understood but what they do in private doesn't match their public persona. Just saying when the law there changed to allow just a specific oil for a single diagnosis for their medical you guys have a loooong way to go. Watch for opposition armed with crap from legal states. Odor issues etc.


most of those kinda of people are hypocrits anyways......once you call them on they're bull lets say, they shrivel up and float away........

This is Texas mate, we don't give a crap about other states

armed opposition.....haha.....like i said before This is Texas, those other states don't know what armed is...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Xs121 (May 31, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> most of those kinda of people are hypocrits anyways......once you call them on they're bull lets say, they shrivel up and float away........
> 
> This is Texas mate, we don't give a crap about other states
> 
> armed opposition.....haha.....like i said before This is Texas, those other states don't know what armed is...


Except when you cross to Oklahoma then all that have been stockpiled in every corner chruch is gonna come out. lol


----------



## blake9999 (Jun 15, 2018)

*More marijuana in Texas? Why that question is lighting up Republicans*

http://www.star-telegram.com/article213143634.html


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> *More marijuana in Texas? Why that question is lighting up Republicans*
> 
> http://www.star-telegram.com/article213143634.html


this is the funny part about that article::

"
*Fight legalization: *Patricia Silva-Duran is telling delegates how addictive marijuana is, so much so that her 20-year-old daughter was hooked. Her daughter, Madeleine, is now headed to court-ordered rehabilitation because she couldn't stay away from the drug she has used since she was 15. Silva-Duran, with Texans Against Legalizing Marijuana, said marijuana is much more addictive than it was in the past. "If it is legal, (Madeleine) would want to start using again," Silva-Duran said. She pointed out that a 2017 National Academy of Sciences study indicates "marijuana is addictive and harmful."

Read more here: http://www.star-telegram.com/article213143634.html#storylink=cpy """

guess that person hasn't read any scientific studies.....maybe he daughter needed it for and underlying illness she doesn't know about....


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 15, 2018)

fuck texas


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> fuck texas


say what??


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 15, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> Native Texan and way old here. You will not live long enough to see legal recreational or even medical in Texas. And I do not even know how old any of you are. I'll still say it. Same for you Okies.


^agree

I remember walking out of my house one day in my black t-shirt with a huge gold pot leaf on it thinking how close we were to legalization, surely it could only be a few years away I thought to myself as I headed up the street to meet my crew to spark up..

That was 1974.

..that same liberal state just legalized 2 years ago


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 15, 2018)

It's getting better but the stiff necks will control Texas for many more years. Hopefully Martinez is the last Republican governor of New Mexico for a while. She tried multiple times to modify the medical marijuana rules there. They don't give up.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 15, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> ^agree
> 
> I remember walking out of my house one day in my black t-shirt with a huge gold pot leaf on it thinking how close we were to legalization, surely it could only be a few years away I thought to myself as I headed up the street to meet my crew to spark up..
> 
> ...


Oregon? I've helped open Colorado (what a mind blower walking into a store and buying bud and dab legally), Washington , Oregon and now Alaska.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 15, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> say what??


i live among neanderthals

fuck texas.

home of the uneducated


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 16, 2018)

I wouldn't be surprised to see Trump legalize medical across all 50 before long. He talked about it back in his campaign I guess that got lost somehow but he talked about it a couple weeks ago as well, I think he do it just to spite that little shit Sessions

Separated at Birth: Elf on a shelf / Jeff Sessions


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2018)

https://herb.co/marijuana/news/dea-slater-oklahoma-medical-marijuana

yeah the DEA will try anything, come on neighbors to the north....do what's right don't listen to those fuckers


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see Trump legalize medical across all 50 before long. He talked about it back in his campaign I guess that got lost somehow but he talked about it a couple weeks ago as well, I think he do it just to spite that little shit Sessions
> 
> Separated at Birth: Elf on a shelf / Jeff Sessions


i don't see that happening, especially with Sessions.......now if congress can drop it from schedual 1, that' would open the door.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i live among neanderthals
> 
> fuck texas.
> 
> home of the uneducated


don't know what area your in, to say that, but in the rural areas we are pretty smart..........


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> don't know what area your in, to say that, but in the rural areas we are pretty smart..........


did you vote for trump.

i wouldn't call that smart at all.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> did you vote for trump.
> 
> i wouldn't call that smart at all.



nope....don't vote

didn't your grandma ever tell ya there are 3 thing to never talk about or it will start shit.....lol....politics, religion and money....

p.s i burnt my card on the court house steps.....


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> nope....don't vote
> 
> didn't your grandma ever tell ya there are 3 thing to never talk about or it will start shit.....lol....politics, religion and money....
> 
> p.s i burnt my card on the court house steps.....



that's how the nazi's got power, people not talking.

i don't believe all the bullshit i was taught. a lot of it is wrong...

texas will be one of the last states to even go medical. 

we have neanderthal politicians in charge. trump admirers, fascists...


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> home of the uneducated


New York city?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 16, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> New York city?




any town in texas with a population under 10,000


----------



## Xs121 (Jun 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> any town in texas with a population under 10,000


Its the bible belt. Specially when your religion tells you that drinking coffee is a sin, pot definitely would sent you straight to hell. No kidding..ask all the supposedly morally upright pastors who have gathered together to go against legalizing medical marijuana in this region.

Even the political ads/campaigns here reeks of religion.....vote for me because im a devout Christian, I go to church every Sunday and I have no real program how to improve our State and I'll make sure I'll keep digging deeper our budget into financial hell.

Here's what I never see in other states, in the bible belt, same party candidates are throwing mud at each other....what a fucking Christians they are.

It's all about control and money.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 17, 2018)

Xs121 said:


> Its the bible belt. Specially when your religion tells you that drinking coffee is a sin, pot definitely would sent you straight to hell. No kidding..ask all the supposedly morally upright pastors who have gathered together to go against legalizing medical marijuana in this region.
> 
> Even the political ads/campaigns here reeks of religion.....vote for me because im a devout Christian, I go to church every Sunday and I have no real program how to improve our State and I'll make sure I'll keep digging deeper our budget into financial hell.
> 
> ...


Gen 1:29 - And God said, Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed, which _is_ upon the face of all the earth, and every tree, in the which _is_ the fruit of a tree yielding seed; to you it shall be for meat.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 17, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Gen 1:29 - And God said, Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed, which _is_ upon the face of all the earth, and every tree, in the which _is_ the fruit of a tree yielding seed; to you it shall be for meat.



this shows their hypocrisy very early on in the bible.

there are only about 1000 examples of their hypocrisy.

white evangelicals are modern day pharisees....


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> any town in texas with a population under 10,000


You don't get out much, do you?

I've lived, traveled, or worked in most of the U.S., and 4 of the 7 continents, and there is NO PLACE on the planet that can lay claim to monopolizing any part of the planet for their particular "uneducated" masses.



Xs121 said:


> your religion tells you that drinking coffee is a sin


Mormons?

I'm not a religious man. AT ALL. However, I'm not stupid enough to realize that it doesn't serve some purpose in human culture, nor am I blind to the shit that people come up with to replace religion....ie, leftism, fascism, and all manner of other cults that are pretty much just as bad, but without the restraint that some religions developed over time. Except for Islam, of course. Muslims still have a blast.


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 17, 2018)

Ancient Alienism. I love it


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 21, 2018)

Here you go, fellow Tejanos. This is something I believe could happen. Not legalization but the first step in that journey. Good luck from Alaska where we say "Texas is Alaska's bitch!"

"The Republican Party of Texas has officially endorsed decriminalization of marijuana, offering yet more proof of the dizzying speed at which attitudes are changing toward marijuana and marijuana prohibition.

At the state's GOP biennial party convention in San Antonio last week, assembled delegates lent their overwhelming support to adding four cannabis-related planks to the party platform, including the repeal of criminal penalties for marijuana possession, the expansion of the state's incredibly limited medical marijuana law, a call for the rescheduling of marijuana at the federal level, and the legalization of industrial hemp production. All measures passed with 80 percent of the vote or more."


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 21, 2018)

http://reason.com/blog/2018/06/18/texas-gop-endorses-marijuana-decriminali


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Xs121 (Jun 23, 2018)

Meanwhile your neighbor OK is getting ready for a fight this coming Tuesday and here's the perspective of their Faith Leaders..



> As Oklahoma prepares to vote on medical marijuana legalization next Tuesday, some Christian voters in the deep-red state view the issue as a moral dilemma.
> 
> If it passes, State Question 788 would legalize cannabis for medicinal purposes, making the Sooner State the 30th in the nation to do so. But some Christian voters see it as a step in the wrong direction.
> 
> ...


I like that part that says..."to undo the influence of the church in Oklahoma" and "moral future"

This is life in the Bible Belt....its about fear and control

Yeap...the're still living in the Middle Ages


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 23, 2018)

Xs121 said:


> Meanwhile your neighbor OK is getting ready for a fight this coming Tuesday and here's the perspective of their Faith Leaders..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck the neanderthals, they need to be stepped on as the rest of the world progresses...

sourthern baptists can suck my dick


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 26, 2018)

https://www.texasmarijuanapolicyconference.org/


----------



## tpc_mikey (Jun 26, 2018)

Xs121 said:


> Meanwhile your neighbor OK is getting ready for a fight this coming Tuesday and here's the perspective of their Faith Leaders..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oklahoma showed up bigtime and passed SQ788 tonite


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jun 26, 2018)

tpc_mikey said:


> Oklahoma showed up bigtime and passed SQ788 tonite


Yes the people spoke up. Scary Mary has already announced a she's calling a special session and they'll prolly chop it all to shit. But if green the vote can gather enough signatures we'll be voting again to put it in the Oklahoma constitution and they wont be able to just rewrite the law to suit their agenda.


----------



## Xs121 (Jun 26, 2018)

tpc_mikey said:


> Oklahoma showed up bigtime and passed SQ788 tonite


490,685 56% Yes
374,785 43% No

In spite of problems with some polling stations and the oppositions putting out half a million dollars campaign to stop it. Oklahoma Medical Marijuana program, the least restrictive program in the US finally passes.

1. Consume marijuana legally;
2. Legally possess up to three (3) ounces of marijuana on their person;
3. Legally possess six (6) mature marijuana plants;
4. Legally possess six (6) seedling plants;
5. Legally possess one (1) ounce of concentrated marijuana;
6. Legally possess seventy-two (72) ounces of edible marijuana; and
7. Legally possess up to eight ( ounces of marijuana in their residence.

Possession of up to one and one-half (1.5) ounces of marijuana by persons who can state
a medical condition, but not in possession of a state issued medical marijuana license, shall constitute a
misdemeanor offense with a fine not to exceed Four Hundred Dollars ($400.00)

Now hopefully, Scary Mary doesn't fuck it up


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jun 26, 2018)

Just have to hope she don't. On another note I noticed big pharma Erwin Yen got the ol boot tonight as well so maybe they they'll get the message to not screw up our bill.


----------



## Xs121 (Jun 26, 2018)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Just have to hope she don't. On another note I noticed big pharma Erwin Yen got the ol boot tonight as well so maybe they they'll get the message to not screw up our bill.


I totally forgot the arrogant asshole.

Even his constituents hated him, now the've seen the real side of him...an asshole. Really shows how power can corrupt one perception of public reality, what an arrogant ass for thinking he could win. Good riddance for the likes of him


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jun 26, 2018)

His senate bill on regulation needs to fail when they go back in session. It's been a minute since I read his bill but I'm pretty certain it's only gonna allow patients with aids or patients on chemo access. So I guess because he was a anesthesiologist he must feel he's more qualified to make the call for you instead of your own doctor who you put your trust in.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 27, 2018)

oklahoma > texas


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2018)

wtg Oklahoma......read that this morning.......now if the screw balls down here can get something like that passed....we would be good.....


----------



## Fubard (Jun 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i don't see that happening, especially with Sessions.......now if congress can drop it from schedual 1, that' would open the door.....


That's why I say the chances are that if anything happens it will be delegated to individual States, with the Federal side of things controlling the interstate distribution. Just what is ideal for a non-career politician, the chance to put that hot potato into the hands of someone else, let someone else screw it up whilst winning some more votes by giving someone else the chance to screw it up, can't blame President Chihuahuahead if some local Bible-thumpers, etc, decide that all MJ is to be banned no matter what, same as banning sales of alcohol on Sundays only makes people cross state lines to get their beer and doesn't stop people drinking on the Sabbath at all.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 29, 2018)

Xs121 said:


> It's all about control and money.


And that is something new where religion and/or polutics (not a typo) is concerned because....


And that's just the wives, never mind the poluticians and preachers themselves.


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 17, 2018)

Xs121 said:


> 490,685 56% Yes
> 374,785 43% No
> 
> In spite of problems with some polling stations and the oppositions putting out half a million dollars campaign to stop it. Oklahoma Medical Marijuana program, the least restrictive program in the US finally passes.
> ...


"Scary Mary" sure is dead on with her, and she is still attempting to pull her special brand of crap. First, she proclaimed that there will be no special session, which that alone could set back the opening of the first dispensaries. It could well set them back because, in passing medical mj in Oklahoma, it is the first time ever that such a measure passed with no preset qualifying conditions A special session could set those parameters.

Then, the Oklahoma State Board of Health suggested some ridiculous "emergency measures", and scary Mary made these suggestions into law the next day. This happened one day last week. Regarding these measures, they include having a pharmacist in every dispensary. Gee, I wonder if that would needlessly drive up prices. If that's not bad enough, another measure proclaims that smoke-able pot will still be illigal.. There are already several lawsuits against her on this.

So even though the people have spoken, our governor has made it clear that her personal agenda far outweighs the word of the desires of those in the state.


----------



## GanjaMike (Jul 17, 2018)

I have no idea how that republicunt got reelected. I don't know anyone who voted for her.
I hope she gets cancer and has to suffer the way my dad and close friend did.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 17, 2018)

TalonToker said:


> "Scary Mary" sure is dead on with her, and she is still attempting to pull her special brand of crap. First, she proclaimed that there will be no special session, which that alone could set back the opening of the first dispensaries. It could well set them back because, in passing medical mj in Oklahoma, it is the first time ever that such a measure passed with no preset qualifying conditions A special session could set those parameters.
> 
> Then, the Oklahoma State Board of Health suggested some ridiculous "emergency measures", and scary Mary made these suggestions into law the next day. This happened one day last week. Regarding these measures, they include having a pharmacist in every dispensary. Gee, I wonder if that would needlessly drive up prices. If that's not bad enough, another measure proclaims that smoke-able pot will still be illigal.. There are already several lawsuits against her on this.
> 
> So even though the people have spoken, our governor has made it clear that her personal agenda far outweighs the word of the desires of those in the state.



stop electing morons (republicans)

democrats would not be shitting on the people the way republicans continually do. they don't care about the will of the people. they want their sky daddy fantasies legislated here on earth. fuck them and their mothers.


----------



## 420nstargazer (Jul 17, 2018)

TalonToker said:


> If that's not bad enough, another measure proclaims that smoke-able pot will still be illigal.


Smokable marijuana would not be sold in dispensaries. The new rules still allow for you to be able to smoke what you grow.
I'm not defending this nonsense, I'm just as appalled as you.




GanjaMike said:


> I have no idea how that republicunt got reelected. I don't know anyone who voted for her.
> I hope she gets cancer and has to suffer the way my dad and close friend did.


Fuck cancer!! (And Mary, lol)


----------



## Xs121 (Jul 18, 2018)

Governor Fallin says Board of Health should rescind medical marijuana rules 
http://ktul.com/news/local/governor-fallin-issues-statement-on-ags-call-to-amend-medical-marijuana-rules

The blame game starts....its like a party atm in OK of stupid politicians.

SQ 797 might have a chance now....people are more open now for recreational (hopefully this November)...tired of politicians, faith leaders, law enforcement, and all the wanna be in office...telling people what they personally think how people should live.

Is this the beginning of the liberation of the bible belt?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 19, 2018)

Xs121 said:


> Governor Fallin says Board of Health should rescind medical marijuana rules
> http://ktul.com/news/local/governor-fallin-issues-statement-on-ags-call-to-amend-medical-marijuana-rules
> 
> The blame game starts....its like a party atm in OK of stupid politicians.
> ...


only if you all wake up and stop electing hypocritical republicans.


----------



## Xs121 (Jul 19, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> only if you all wake up and stop electing hypocritical republicans.


Sure, the bible belt is mostly conservative thus republican mainly....BUT....same shit with democrats people in the bible belt (conservative democrats?). So doesn't matter the party affiliation, it's how brainwashed they are since childhood...starting with your faith leaders.

As Senator Lankford said...."the moral future of Oklahoma" and he really innocently believed that he's autorotative on that direction. After all, that's been hammered in their head over and over since they were kids. The only state I've seen that there's a church in every corner and religious billboards all over the freaking state. This is not an exaggeration, shocked me the first time I've seen it. To the Okies, this is normal. IMO, this is one contributing factor why this state is ass backward in everything, they have to wait for the approval of their faith leaders.

That sums up pretty good what is life in the bible belt.

If you asked the Okies...they have seen or have heard of somebody seeing the devil. So you better behave before the devil gets you.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 19, 2018)

i disagree, it is republicans to blame. you would have much better success with conservative democrats.

fuck republicans in the ass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xs121 (Jul 21, 2018)

NJ state lawmaker warns of ‘sex toys and oils with marijuana’ if recreational cannabis is legalized



> State Sen. Ronald Rice (D) told NJTV this week that he believes marijuana is a gateway drug and claimed that when recreational marijuana is legalized, “the number of people who’ve never used any type of drugs goes up substantially in terms of drug use.”
> 
> “If in fact we legalize recreational marijuana, right across the street from my office they’re going to put up stores,” Rice told the outlet. “They want to call them dispensaries, but they’re going to be stores that do retail selling cupcakes with marijuana, candies with marijuana, sex toys and oils with marijuana, lipsticks with marijuana, all those kinds of products that kids can get and people can get.”


They are all the same.

Just saying


----------



## GanjaMike (Jul 31, 2018)

Xs121 said:


> NJ state lawmaker warns of ‘sex toys and oils with marijuana’ if recreational cannabis is legalized
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That dude needs to try them! His life will no longer be so pathetic.


----------



## CrudeDude (Oct 30, 2018)

It’s only illeagle if you tell someone lol


----------



## hotrodharley (Apr 30, 2019)

Texas sucks hot fucking ass. So says this native. 

https://www.texasobserver.org/historic-vote-texas-house-passes-marijuana-penalty-reduction/?fbclid=IwAR2WGqZxm31WuqMN6zq0j8JaSeflF1aymDWpdWRn4O9h3JuWks8RZK6K0hg

I doubt anyone older than 40 will live to see legal cannabis in the shithole.


----------



## kevin (May 1, 2019)

Patrick and Abbott both said during their campaign that they wouldn’t weaken any cannabis laws. Patrick shooting this down should not be a surprise.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 12, 2019)

kevin said:


> Patrick and Abbott both said during their campaign that they wouldn’t weaken any cannabis laws. Patrick shooting this down should not be a surprise.


Abbott - what a sorry piece of shit. Gotta love a lawyer who is crippled by an accident and gets rich from it and immediately goes to work on legislation preventing anyone else from doing likewise. That says absolutely everything you need to know about that fellater.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 30, 2019)

Even states like Texas get closer and closer everyday to putting cannabis on par with alcohol concerning its availability to the general public.


----------



## bartow (Jun 15, 2019)

Political activism is not popular these days. If people worked together and organized it would go a lot faster. To change things demonstrative action is what matters. Talking to reps does no good. Everything in politics is accomplished by force. Don't misunderstand, cannabis may very well become legal in Texas. If it does, it will be from pressure from somewhere. There is nothing gentle about the process. Big pharma and organized crime always have lawmakers ears with respect to cannabis.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 11, 2019)

Let’s see. It’s July 2019 and pot is still dead in Texas. In July 2025 it will still be illegal.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 14, 2019)

“An unintended side effect of the law is that it has made it difficult for law enforcement to tell if a substance is marijuana or hemp, according to prosecutors. Among other provisions, House Bill 1325 changed the definition of marijuana from certain parts of the cannabis plant to those parts that contain a higher level of tetrahydrocannabinol (THC), the psychoactive ingredient in marijuana that produces a high. It’s a difference numerous district attorneys, the state’s prosecutor’s association and crime labs say they don’t have the resources to detect, weakening marijuana cases where defendants could claim the substance is instead hemp.”

Hang in, Texas. Some moneygrubbing test labs will rush in to solve this legal dilemma for the pork. You bet you guys are going to go legal. LMAO. 

https://www.ktsa.com/this-year-texas-passed-a-law-legalizing-hemp-it-also-has-prosecutors-dropping-hundreds-of-marijuana-cases/?fbclid=IwAR0UCOFp8E7dUIz4fBLYOJ1SRuzs8dYquagz5iZRGp08iL0jf-Wd9OqS1oY


----------

